# Ladder for Bunk Bed



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for a ladder for a bunk bed for my 1993 S670.

Also wondering if this ladder can be used for rear vertical ladder as extension is missing too?

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Ladder*

Hi,

Its fairly likely that you could still order a new one from Hymer - but im sure it will not be cheap.

Happy Travels


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

possibly a Fiamma alloy ladder will do as well.


costs at least 77.- Euro


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

use a telescopic ladder got it off fleabay for £60, it is also useful for getting on the roof etc.

Graham


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*ladders*

Hi 
I have tried Brownhills and they wanted £232.60p for a new one. which I found unbelievable even for Hymer. and that was a couple of years ago
goof luck with search , I just bought a small step in the end

Paul


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We have one somewhere stored in my sisters garage that we would be prepared to sell you for £40.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
Is this the style?


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

No thats a Fence not a Stile !!!


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Why not go to a joinery shop and get one made it surly would be a lot cheaper than Hymers'.


Ron


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Hymer UK / Brownhills are selling some via ebay

Here 1

Here 2

Here 3

The first one is same as the one shown above. I guess you could use it as your external ladder but watch those heavy boots. If you get a joinery to make one they need to be made of a hard wood such as beech.

Else you could go to Ikea and buy one of these Here and have some meatballs for dinner whilst you are there :wink:


----------

